# Bosemani closeup



## pitabread (Jul 14, 2006)

Extreme close-up of a Bosemani rainbow from my tank. Shot with a 7D + 100mm f/2.8 macro lens.


----------



## Aelyph Finrel (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow, nice! I love the yellow in his eye, and iridescent blue scales.


----------



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

Beautiful shot... nice fish too!


----------



## shewolfgeo (Mar 31, 2010)

stunning pic.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

He has a 5 o'clock shadow!  It's so neat how their scales are iridescent.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> He has a 5 o'clock shadow!  It's so neat how their scales are iridescent.


um 5 o clock shadow. would that be am or pm .. bob says he can fix that. can we fix it, YES HE CAN. BOB THE BUILDER BOB THE BUILDER....... aha at least my nephew and nieces in law are grown up now. bosemani are rainbow fish right......... maybe i should get some rainbows for my 125.


----------

